# جهاز البانوراما السنية Panoramic Dental Unit



## محمد مصلح النمر (18 مايو 2010)

​ 


















إشراف
المهندس: محمد النمر إعداد​جهاز البانوراما السنية
Panoramic Dental Unit
​ 
لمحة تاريخية عن الأشعة السينية X Ray :
يعود اكتشاف أشعة x إلى العالم رونتجن ( roentgen 1895 ) و الذي كان مفاجأة تامة له و لكل من حوله في ذلك الوقت حيث أنه لم يكن يفتش عن طريقة ليرى من خلال الجسم بدون عمل جراحي . و لكنه كان يتحرى الأشعة المهبطية للديود الأنبوبي المفرغ عندما لاحظ تغيرات على المواد الفوتوغرافية و التي لم تكن مشركة في تجاربه بشكل مباشر .
خواص الأشعة :
1. تتسبب لمادة السيانيد باريوم ( Bariu Platinocyanide ) أن تصدر إشعاعا .
2. تؤثر على الطبقة الحساسة المستخدمة في التصوير الفوتوغرافي .
3. تجعل بعض المواد شفافة .
4. يمكن تسديدها ( جعلها متوازية ) من خلال فتحات صغيرة جدا .
5. يمكن توليدها بواسطة أنبوب الأشعة المهبطية عالي الطاقة
 (High Energy Cathode-ray Tube). 

توليد الأشعة :
إن الجزء المسؤول عن توليد أشعة x هو الأنبوب حيث يمكن تشبيهه على أنه ديود أنبوبي مفرغ مغطى بالزجاج ( مغلف بالزجاج ) حيث يتألف من المهبط و الذي يتألف من المهبط الباث للالكترونات حراريا ، ومن مصعد يجتذب هذه الالكترونات 
 و غطاء زجاجي مفرغ يحيط بالأجزاء المختلفة .الشكل (1)













المهبط cathode :
و هو سلك من التنغستن على شكل حلزوني يؤدي تسخينه إلى نحو 2500 5 م بتيار شدته بضعة أمبيرات وتوتره عشرة فولتات إلى توليد غمامة الكترونية و يمكن التحكم بعدد الالكترونات الصادرة في واحدة الزمن والتي يرتبط بها اصدارالأشعة السينية ارتباطا وثيقا من خلال التحكم بشدة تيار التسخين .
إذا يحدد عدد ميلي أمبيرات حزمة الالكترونات كمية الأشعة السينية الصادرة .
يجتذب فرق الكمون المطبق بين المصعد و المهبط والذي يتراوح بين( 40 – 140 ) كيلو فولت حزمة الالكترونات بشدة محددا بذلك خاصية الأشعة السينية ( قدرة اختراقها و كميتها أيضا ) .
يستند إلى سلك التسخين قطعة معدنية على شكل كؤيس و ظيفتها دفع الالكترونات و تبئيرها عند المصعد بحزمة متجانسة ذات مقطع محدد بدقة .

المصعد anode : 
و هو عبارة عن صفيحة مصنعة من التنغستن أيضا و هو الدريئة أو الهدف التي تقوم بكبح الالكترونات و توليد الأشعة السينية بمردود ضئيل جدا حيث يُفقد 99% من الطاقة على شكل حراري بينما يساهم 1% فقط من الطاقة في أنتاج الأشعة السينية ( يسهم 10% فقط من النسبة الأخيرة في النتاج الأشعة السينية المفيدة التي تعبر نافذة الأنبوبة ) و لهذا يجب أن يزود المصعد بوسيلة تبريد تقوم بتبريد الحرارة الناتجة كالجنيحات و التهوية و افراز الماء أو استخدام المصعد الدوار .
يُسخن الحلزون التنغستيني ( cathode ) بالتيار حتى درجة حرارة عالية و يعتبر منبعا للالكترونات و يطبق جهد عالي ما بين المصعد و المهبط الذي بدوره يقوم بتسريع الالكترونات ، و عند دخول الالكترونات الى المصعد ( anode ) تتفرمل نتيجة لتفاعلها مع حقول ذرات مادة المصعد و يتحول جزء من الطاقة الحركية إلى حرارية و يصرف على تسخين المصعد ، الجزء الآخر ( بين 2-2.5 % كما ذكرنا ) يتحول إلى طاقة أشعة رونتجن و التي تنتشر بصورة مستقيمة في كل الاتجاهات .
و طبقا لأنه جزء فقط من طاقة الالكترون تتحول إلى طاقة أشعة x ، و بما أن هذه الطاقة يمكن أن تمثل هذا الجزء أو ذاك من الطاقة الحركية، فستكون لكوانتات أشعة x طاقات مختلفة و تشكل طيفا مستمرا و الذي يحتوي على كل الأطوال الموجية و التي تبدأ من طاقة معينة تطابق تلك الحالة التي تتحول فيها كل طاقة الإلكترون إلى طاقة كوانتات أشعة x و يسمى طول الموجة عندها بالحدي . 

طبيعة الأشعة :
تنتج أشعة x عن حزمة الكترونية عندما يصطدم أحد الالكترونات مع ذرة في المصعد . إن الاصطدام يسبب لأحد الالكترونات المدارية للذرة لأن تزاح إلى مدار طاقة أعلى ، و من ثم يعود إلى حالته الأصلية باثا لفوتون أشعة x ، هذا يعرف بالإشعاع المميز . ، تمثل انزياحات مدارية مختلفة في الذرة . و يستخدم الإشعاع المميز لدراسة المركبات الذرية للمواد و لا يستخدم في التطبيقات الطبية . 
و هناك نوع آخر من الاصطدامات يبعثر الالكترونات الساقطة و ينتج طيف من إشعاعات x تدعى بإشعاعات bremsstrahlung . هذا الإشعاع يتسبب بالتغيرات في سرعة الحزمة الالكترونية و التي تخفض طاقتها الحركية بعامل مساو للطاقة في أشعة x ، إن إشعاع bremsstrahlung يحوي على أكثر طاقة أشعة x ، و لهذا فهو هام في التطبيقات الطبية والتي ت على امتصاص الطاقة و المختلفة عن غيرها من التطبيقات المعتمدة على قياس أطوال موجية معينة كما في الحالة بدراسة علم البلورات باستخدام أشعة x .و هناك علاقة بين فولطية المصعد مع طاقة الفوتون المنبعثة ، بزيادة كمون المصعد لتيار حزمة ثابت يولد الكترونات عالية الطاقة في الحزمة . في الحقيقة فان طاقة الإلكترون عندما ترتطم الالكترونات بالمصعد تعطى بالعلاقة :
EE=e.VA​حيث ( e=1.602*10-19 coloumb ) و هي الشحنة الكهربائية .
EE تقاس بالإلكترون فولط eV . 
*عندما يصطدم الإلكترون مع ذرة في المصعد فانه ينتج فوتون من أشعة x يملك طاقة متطابقة مع الميكانيك الكمي و يعطى بالعلاقة : Ep= h.f*

حيث : ( H=6.625*10-34 JS ) ثابت بلانك , f تواتر الفوتون .




امتصاص الأشعة :
يتم التصوير بأشعة x عادة بتطبيق الأشعة على سطح الجسم و من ثم قياس الكمية المارة عبره . و بالتالي فالكمية الممتصة من قبل الجسم تقاس بأخذ الفرق بين طاقات الإشعاعات الداخلة و الخارجة .
عملية امتصاص أشعة x هي الآلية الوحيدة للتفريق بين أعضاء الجسم الداخلية الخاضعة للمراقبة . فالألياف العظمية تمتص كمية أكبر من أشعة x بالمقارنة مع العضلات و بالتالي فانه من السهل التفريق بينهما ، و يتم حساب كمية امتصاص أشعة x من الأنسجة المختلفة بواسطة قانون لامبرت و يعبر عنه رياضيا :

 : كثافة الوسط  .
 : المسافة عبر المادة .
 : ثابت تناسبي ويدعى معامل تناسب الكتلة و واحدته  .
أما الرمز  فيمثل التغير التفاضلي لشدة أشعة X .
 : التغير التفاضلي للمسافة .
إن حل المعادلة السابقة يعطي بالعلاقة .

حيث :
 : شدة أشعة X الخارجة بعد اختراق النسيج .
 : شدو أشعة X الساقطة على النسيج .

















لمحة تاريخية عن جهاز البانوراما السنية :
جهاز البانوراما السنية هو جهاز يعتمد على أشعة X في تصوير الفك و الأسنان المتعلقة به ، بحيث يؤمن لطبيب الأسنان بملاحظة توزع جميع الأسنان على الفك ، و ذلك على فلم خاص بهذا الجهاز. وهذا التصوير يؤمن التفاصيل العامة للأسنان وتوزعها . لقد تم البدء بتطوير وتفهم مبدأ البانوراما و إجرائياته منذ عام 1934. يمكن أن تتم عملية التصوير البانورامية على المريض إما واقفا أو جالسا أو مستلقيا ، و لكن الأكثر انتشارا هو عملية التصوير واقفا . وفي جميع هذه الحالات تأخذ جميع الشركات المصنعة احتياطاتها بحيث تساعد المريض على تثبيت رأسه أثناء دوران لاقط الصورة حول رأس المريض .

الصور البانورامية Panoramic graphic :
تعطي الصور البانورامية فكرة موجزة و سريعة عن بعض التفاصيل التشريحية لكل من الفكين العلوي و السفلي .
و هنالك عدة طرق للحصول على مثل هذه الصور ، يعتمد بعضها على وضع المنبع الشعاعي داخل الحفرة الفموية و الفيلم في الخارج ، و يعتمد البعض الآخر على وضع كل من المنبع الشعاعي و الفيلم خارج الحفرة الفموية ، و في كلتا الطريقتين يجب أن يبقى رأس المريض ثابتا بينما يدور كل من المنبع الشعاعي و الفيلم حول فم المريض . و من المهم أن يكون مستى الاطباق موازيا لأرض الغرفة . و يبدأ التصوير الشعاعي اعتبارا من الشعبة الصاعدة للرأد في الناحية إلى الشعبة الصاعدة للرأد في الناحية الأخرى . كما يدور الفيلم ومنبع الأشعة حول رأس المريض بصورة أوتوماتيكية .
ومن الملاحظ أن الصورالبانورامية لا تعطي معلومات تشريحية مفصلة وواضحة لكن نظرا لسهولة استخدامها .
يمكن أن تعتبر كعنصر مساعد للحصول على معلومات شعاعية لكامل الفكين خاصة عند إجراء دراسات شعاعية من أجل أغراض احصائية لمجموعة كبيرة من المرضى . 

بناء الصور في جهاز البانوراما :
بما أن جهاز البانوراما السنية يعطي صورة أشعة X ذات مشهد عام للفك والأسنان المتعلقة به دون غيره من التشويشات الجانبية مثل تراكب صورعظام الجمجمة على الأسنان فيما لو كان التصوير بسيطا ، لذلك فإنه توجد آلية خاصة لبناء الصور لمثل هذا النوع من التصوير تتلخص فيما يلي :
يبنى جهاز البانوراما السنية على أساس أن أنبوب الأشعة وحامل الفلم يتوضعان على مسافة ثابتة فيما بينهما ، وتدور هذه المجموعة بمقدار نصف دائرة حول رأس المريض الذي يتوضع بينهما وبشكل محدد و دقيق وفق منطقة تسمى اصطلاحا طبقة الصورة ( image layer ) ، ويتم التصوير المستمر لبضع ثوان .
بعد خروج أشعة X النافذة من رأس المريض وهي تحمل معلومات عن تخامد الأشعة فيه ، تدخل هذه الأشعة إلى حامل الفلم ، ولكن لاتسلط على الفلم بأكملها و إنما تسلط على جزء صغير من الفلم محدود بواسطة فتحة ضيقة طولية ضمن صفيحة من الرصاص ، وبالتالي لا يسجل على الفلم إلا المعلومات المقابلة لهذه الفتحة . ومع دوران مجموعة أنبوب الأشعة و حامل الفلم حول الرأس المصور فإن الفلم يتحرك ضمن حامله بحركة انسحابية بسرعة مدروسة مع سرعة دوران مجموعة الأنبوب و حامل الفلم وذلك لتحقيق هدفين :
1. ليسمح بتسجيل المعلومات الجديدة بشكل مجاور للمعلومات القديمة لتعطي صورة مقابلة للحقيقة.
2. كي لا يؤدي تراكم المعلومات فوق المنطقة القديمة وبالتالي يتسبب في تشويهها .
وبسبب هذه الطريقة فإننا نلاحظ أن صورة العمود الفقري تظهر على جانبي الصورة وليس خلف الأسنان مباشرة .
طبقة الصورة :
 وهو عبارة عن منطقة غير مرئية تتوضع بين أنبوب الأشعة وحامل الفلم ويتوضع ضمنها رأس المريض بحيث أنه يجب توضع الجزء المصور ضمن هذه المنطقة حيث لو توضع الفك المصور خارج هذه المنطقة لحدث تشويه للصورة كما لاحظنا سابقا أن بناء الصورة يعتمد على وضع الرأس . إن طبقة الصورة تختلف من جهاز لآخر حسب الأبعاد الهندسية للجهاز .
من اجل ذلك نجد دوما في هذه الأجهزة وجود محددات ومثبتات للرأس بالإضافة إلى الأشعة الضوئية المساعدة في التحديد . 

الأقسام الرئيسية لجهاز البانوراما
طراز soredex3+ من انتاج شركة carnex :
يمكن أن نميز في وحدة التصوير البانورامي السني الأجزاء التالية : الشكل (2)























الشكل (2)​0- قطعة تثبيت الرأس الأمامية .
1- مقبض التثبيت ( حامل مجموعة الكاسيت و الأنبوب ) .
2 - قطعتي تثبيت الرأس الجانبيتين .
3- مرآة صغيرة .
4- ضوء أفقي .
5- مفتاح فوق/تحت .
6- مفتاح التشغيل الرئيسي .
7- مفتاح ضوء تحديد الوضعية .
8- مقبض ضبط التركيز ( حزمة الأشعة المركزة ) .
9- مقابض المريض .
10- تركيز الإظهار ( الحزمة المركزة ) .
11- تركيز الضوء ( الحزمة الضوئية المركزة ) .
12- لوحة التحكم . 13 - مفتاح تطبيق الجرعة .
14- ضوء تحديد الساحة . 15- ضوء التنصيف الشاقولي .
16- مفتاح حماية .
17- وصلة من أجل جاهزية الطرفيات و مؤشر حالة الجرعة .
18- حامل الكاسيت .

و يمكن تمييز الأزرار التالية في لوحة التحكم : الشكل (6)




















1. مفتاح التشغيل الرئيسي : الشكل (7)
لتشغيل الجهاز يتم وضع مفتاح التسغيل نحو الأعلى ، و عندها سيضيء ضوء المفتاح لوصول الطاقة الى الجهاز . لإطفاء الجهاز نضع المفتاح نحو الأسفل .



2. زر اختيار الجهد : (1)
يتم اختيار قيمة الجهد المناسبة للمريض وفق التالي :
الأطفال
63-69 كيلو فولت​النساء​69-75 كيلو فولت​الرجال​75-81 كيلو فولت​ 
3. زر الاختبار: (2)
وضعية الاختبار تقوم بتنفيذ العمل بدون أشعة ، و ذلك لتجريب العمل مبدئيا على المريض ، وخاصة الأطفال ، لتلافي الوقوع في الخطأ ، حتى لا نضطر لجرعة زائدة .

4. زر التعويض : (3)
يمكن أن يعوض عن طيف الفقرات الرقبية من خلال حركة الفيلم .

5. زر اختيار الmA : (4)
عند استخدام شاشة تضخيم عادية نختار تيار قدره 10 mA ، و في حال استخدام شاشات عالية السرعة يتم اختيار تيار قدره 6mA .

6. اختيار النمط : (5)
يستطيع هذا الجهاز إضافة إلى التصوير البانورامي العادي بأشعة x ، يستطيع اخذ جرعات جزئية . و يمكن أن نميز الأنماط التالية :
 أ‌- تصوير بانورامي عادي .
 ب‌- إنقاص عرض منطقة الجرعة بحدود 20% تقريبا للأطفال .
 ت‌- جرعة جزئية للجانب اليميني .
 ث‌- جرعة جزئية للجانب اليساري .

*7. *ضوء الجاهزية :
يضيء عندما تكون المجموعة الدوارة مع حامل الكاسيت في وضعية البدء .

*8. *زر العودة : 
يؤدي ضغط هذا الزر إلى إعادة المجموعة الدوارة إلى وضعية البداية .

*9. *ضوء الحماية :
يشيد هذا الضوء إلى عمل دارة الحماية في الأنبوب ، حيث عندما يكون مضاء يكون غير مسموح للجرعة بالمرور ، و للحل افصل الطاقة عن الجهاز ثم أعدها بعد 5 ثوان .


----------



## ابويمن (20 مايو 2010)

جميل جدا وكان اجمل لو ان الاشكال تضهروجزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ولو ممكن ان تواصل الموضوع في المحاور التاليه
1- الصيانه
2-افضل الشركات لهذه الاجهزه
3- الجديد


----------



## عبدالحميد يوسف (21 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية عالموضوع 
انا عمل تدريب على جهاز soredex اذا حدا بده مساعدة انا جاهز [email protected]


----------

